
Microsoft OneDrive to support differential sync - qzervaas
https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/microsoft-365/roadmap?filters=&filters=&searchterms=33412
======
jsmith99
The announcement only mentions OneDrive for Business. Is this also for the
personal client?

